# It's round and shiny - I'm happy.



## glorycloud (Apr 30, 2018)

I haven't refined much in a while on purpose but I finished up
a lingering project and enjoyed putting the torch to some Au powder. 8) 

I didn't use a flash on the close up picture but Mr. Sunshine made it shine
for your viewing pleasure. :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Apr 30, 2018)

Certainly looks great Glory- - nice one.


----------



## denim (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks good from here 8) Nice work.


----------



## Shark (Apr 30, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 30, 2018)

I like dimples much more than pipes!  

Looks nice!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks to that second picture, I have now seen the light! And it is good. Nice work, Sir!!


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 30, 2018)

mls26cwru said:


> I like dimples much more than pipes!



Kudos to Owltech for his recent video on making a button. I haven't
let the buttons in the past totally cool down before trying to pry them
out of the melting dish. It was fun to watch the pipe form in his video
and it encouraged me to try it out on this button.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 30, 2018)

Glorious!

That's the gloriousest button I've seen in a while. :wink: 

Göran


----------



## Owltech (May 1, 2018)

Stunning!

Don't know why, but now I can't get "Blaze of Glory" by Bon Jovi out of my head


----------



## cuchugold (May 1, 2018)

Owltech said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Don't know why, but now I can't get "Blaze of Glory" by Bon Jovi out of my head



Hi Owltech. I'd love to see an A-Z Platinum video of yours. I love your lab techniques!. :G


----------



## Owltech (May 1, 2018)

cuchugold said:


> Owltech said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning!
> ...



Ok! I'll get on it!


----------

